# old wives tale - first word of last baby??



## Ju_bubbs

didn't know best place to post this..

Just wonering how many people this works for! The old wives tale goes that if your baby says muma before dada your next baby will be a girl and vice versa!

I have boy, girl, boy, and carying a girl

My first said muma first 2nd said dada first and 3rd said muma first.. so its been true for me every time!


----------



## gemabee

i don't see how this can be right?
all my brothers nd sisters said mum first... nd my mum had a mixture of boys nd girls.
but i don't believe in any of the old wives tales.
x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

No, neither do I... just a bit if fun to see how many fell into that pattern!


----------



## pixydust

i dont have any already born children so i cant say if it works for me but it does work for my mum with me and my brother :)


----------



## Phinners

mammmammma is usualy a first word because its bvery easy for the babys mouth and lips to form and make that sound. 

My son said mmmmumumum as his first word and I'm having a son this time round. 

Old wives tales certainly make me laugh, but even more funny is that so many are still believed in.


----------



## wispa86

same for me im afraid, my son said Muma first and im having another boy, saying that every single old wives tale has been false with this pregnancy! even the nub theory and the iris theory were wrong lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thats 1 odd tale lol

but yes amber said mama i had another girl
my youngest said dada first but i wont be finding out if thats going to be true lol


----------



## alynn6758

my first boy said dadadadadada as his first word, and I had a boy next...my 2nd boy said mummumumumum, so I'm still waiting to find out what this baby is...will find out saturday.


----------



## MrsPoodle

It's true for me and my bro. I said dada and he was a boy!


----------

